# LEDs and Decoder outputs



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remember on the old Train Engineer / Track Side system where they gave you a light to tell you it was on and a light to tell you it was receiving signals?

Well I was up at Stan's sat for the annual Swap Meet and I saw Rick Isard from Cordless Renovations. 

He had a attachment to his decoder of a group of LED s that lite up when that feature was was called for.

When you sounded the horn your got a led.

When you sounded the bell you got a led.

I thought it would be a nice feature incorporated in the board or as a separate board that could be bought as a accessory that could be wired to the board for trouble shooting.


It would help in finding out if your problem was the decoder or the sound card.

Any one else like this idea ?

JJ


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the idea. That is why all of my boards have always had a built-in diagnostic LED to help the user troubleshoot, should a problem occur.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

J.J. You just gave me an idea on the old Train Engineer / Track Side system using an external LED. . 
I have one place with a few shrubs on the other side of the Koe pond that blocks about 20 or so feet of the Transmitter signal. Wonder if i can put an 5 MM (bight Green LED) up on top of the Lanie facing that direction to see if i can find a spot to have the rec. pick up the signal. 
Seems like i can get up to a 100 foot around the layout but not in that one place. Neat idea if it works J.J ..


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi JJ, 

It was great talking to you and Stan for hours at Stan's home, enjoying his layout and visiting with everyone at the Prescott "Beat The Heat" Train Show. I will attached a couple of pictures from that weekends events for everyone to enjoy when I return to the office...but, what JJ is talking about is that we have designed a simple LED trigger that can be applied to any remote throttle, but it's design was to trigger a LED from each output of the Elite Series 3, 6 & 9amp Throttles when we press a button on the membrane switch of the New RailLinx Hand Controller. Thus, giving us feedback matching trigger outputs from the EL102 chip and what triggers are applied when you sound the horn or bell from a Phoenix sound card. "Our engineers love to tinker." 

But, this LED test system was designed and additional code was added to the processor on the RailLinx receiver so our RCS customers that have the existing Elite Series Throttles can upgrade to the new RailLinx system, gain more distance without losing programmable memory. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey JJ, 

I have something new coming to the enthusiasts of the Tucson & Phoenix area. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------

